# Frustrated after a year of no answers



## JoGreeley (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been having issues with IBS constantly for just over one year. In the past year I have lost 50 pounds. My appetite and amount of food consumed hasnt changed. I am in the bathroom for 5 to 7 hours every day. For most of this time I was under the care of one GI doctor. He diagnosed me with ulcerative proctitis. After several months of no improvement I started to see a different doctor at a larger hospital. I have had one appointment he wasnt able to do much since my previous doctor didnt send my previous records. After 4 requests my previous doctor finally sent the records. I am now waiting for the hospital to assign me to a different doctor because it appears that my condition is different than originally thought. So I am basically tired of all of this and want answers as to what is going on with me. Thank you for reading this. I hope this didnt sound like a rant at all.


----------



## Paolopaul (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi Jo,

sorry to hear you are going through all this - are you having issues with certain foods or does it make no difference?

and have you tried any medications? Or yoga?

Im early into this process and interested to hear how people have gone about coping with the condition.

thanks

paul


----------



## liz:) (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that. I was diagnosed with IBS in 8th grade and lost around 45 pounds because of it and I was stuck in the bathroom for most of the day. Hang in there because it gets better. Once you find the right doctor and the right medication for you, you will be on the right track.


----------

